# TAMPERE | Central Deck and Arena | U/C



## ookke (Apr 16, 2013)

Construction company SRV is building a multipurpose arena over railway station in Tampere city center. This complex will have arena with capasity of 13 000 people. A 285 room hotel and five towers of which the highest will be over 100m tall. Towers will have 1000 new apartments and the total constructing area is over 120 000 m2. Arena will be the biggest sport and event arena in Finland. Over 1 million customers will viset the complex annually. Arena will be used mainly for ice hockey. It will be home arena for two local ice hockey teams: Ilves(Wiki) and Tappara(Wiki). The project incorporates massive deck to cover the railway. City of Tampere will invest in total of 94 m for the project (Including infrastructure). Rest of the investment is coming from privat sector. Total investment of the project is 550 m of which the first phase (arena and two towers) is 340 m. This project has been ongoing for several years and it is rising up as we speek. Constructions started at late 2017 and the first phase is scheduled to be completed 2022. Second phase of the project will be completed by the end of 2024. 



Official site: SRV Kansi ja Areena (In Finnish)


Studio Libeskind


Openstreetmap


Webcam 1


Webcam 2


----------



## ookke (Apr 16, 2013)

*Renderings and schedule*

^^


----------



## ookke (Apr 16, 2013)

*August 2018*


























[/url]IMG_20180831_132952 by Ookke Kettu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20180831_131930 by Ookke Kettu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ookke (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## ookke (Apr 16, 2013)

*December 2018*














Niko Åkerlund


----------



## ookke (Apr 16, 2013)

*Progress*





Credits goes to Niko Åkerlund


----------



## ookke (Apr 16, 2013)




----------

